# Let´s Dance 2012 die Paare



## Claudia (6 Feb. 2012)

Am 14. März 2012, 20.15 Uhr, geht es auf RTL mit " Let´s Dance 2012” los. In diesem Jahr tanzen gleich 12 Prominente mit einen professionellen Tanzpartner um den Sieg. In einer Pressemitteilung hat RTL nun die Kandidaten bekanntgegeben, die wir dann ab März über die TV-Tanzfläche schweben sehen werden.




Und hier sind die 12 Teilnehmer und ihre Tanzpartner/innen:


- Joana Zimmer tanzt mit Christian Polanc
- Stefanie Hertel tanzt mit Sergiy Plyuta
- Rebecca Mir tanzt mit Massimo Sinató
- Gitte Haenning tanzt mit Gennady Bondarenko
- Magdalena Brzeska tanzt mit Erich Klann
- Mandy Capristo tanzt mit Stefano Terrazzino
- Patrick Lindner tanzt mit Isabel Edvardsson
- Patrick Bach tanzt mit Melissa Ortiz-Gomez
- Ardian Bujupi tanzt mit Katja Kalugina
- Uwe Fahrenkrog-Petersen tanzt mit Helena Kaschurow
- Lars Riedel tanzt mit Marta Arndt
- Marc Terenzi tanzt mit Sarah Latton


Moderiert wird “Lets Dance 2012″, wie auch schon in 2011, von Daniel Hartwich und Sylvie van der Vaart. Am Jurypult nehmen in diesem Jahr Joachim Llambi, Motsi Mabuse, Roman Frieling und die Vorjahressiegerin Maite Kelly platz. Insgesamt wird es 11 Shows zu sehen geben.

Quelle: news-item.de​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Feb. 2012)

Da freue ich mich sehr auf Mandy!!!
Schön das Isabel auch wieder dabei ist!


----------



## Q (6 Feb. 2012)

Auf Herrn Hartwich könnte man auch gut verzichten  aber mit Lars Riedel und mit Magdalena wirds bestimmt lustig :thumbup:


----------



## posemuckel (6 Feb. 2012)

Da könnten sie von mir aus auch live senden, wie die Erika in der Lüneburger Heide wächst.
Das ist bestimmt geistig anspruchsvoller als dieser Ouotenmist, der da auf den Bürgersteig der "Abendunterhaltung" gehäuft wird.
:zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz:


----------



## Max100 (7 Feb. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Da könnten sie von mir aus auch live senden, wie die Erika in der Lüneburger Heide wächst.
> Das ist bestimmt geistig anspruchsvoller als dieser Ouotenmist, der da auf den Bürgersteig der "Abendunterhaltung" gehäuft wird.
> :zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz::zzzzzz:




Und überhaupt, wer sind die alle?
Außer Stefanie Hertel, Gitte Haenning, Magdalena Brzeska und Patrick Lindner kenne ich die anderen nicht


----------



## Claudia (7 Feb. 2012)

- Joana Zimmer ist eine blinde Sängerin

- Rebecca Mir ist die 2. plazierte Germany´s Next Topmodel

- Mandy Capristo war in der Gruppe Monrose

- Patrick Bach ist Schauspieler u.a. Silas, Anna & SK-Babies

- Ardian Bujupi 3. bei DSDS 2011

- Uwe Fahrenkrog-Petersen ist Musikproduzent & Komponist, seit 2011 Duo Anders - Fahrenkrog (Single 'Gigolo' & Album 'Two')

- Lars Riedel Diskuswerfer

- Marc Terenzi Ex-Ehemann von Sarah Connor​


----------

